
Apple May Not Have Bought Nuance But... - profitbaron
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/06/apple-nuance-ios-siri/
======
koopajah
Very interesting article! But it kind of undervalue Nuance as if it is really
in need of iOS to expand. But Nuance is already used by many companies that
embeds it in cars around the world to perform voice recognition on phonebook
contacts or music.

